# gaggia classic water drip from steam wand



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,

I have an old and trusted gaggia classic with a rancilio steam wand. Recently it's started to drip more then usual from the steam wand.

Has some valve gone? if so, which one?

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the seal inside your steam valve has started to corode through wear, unfortunately the valve is an enclosed unit, you will require a new valve and seal, i could supply if you want to purchase. regards

mark


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Agreed. The valves are not that much. Easy job to replace too. Make sire you buy the o ring that seals the valve to the top oftje boiler though as using the old one isn't recommended.

Lee


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

how much is one?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

It's been a year since I used to repair domestic machines but if memory serves working on the cost price at the time retail will be around £56.00 inc VAT.....Don't quote me though. . PM member : Gaggiamanualservice.com (Post #2 in the thread) He will have a better more upto date price for you.

Regards

Lee


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

i can't pm (i haven't made enough posts :-( )


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure he will be on the forum soon to give you an answer


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Stuart,

I have PM'd him for you. Hopefully he wil be in touch.

Lee


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hiya, i can sort a steam valve out for you and the o ring to seal for £30+£2 postage

hope this helps

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

stuartm said:


> i can't pm (i haven't made enough posts :-( )


2 posts to go then PM is available for you


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hiya, i can sort a steam valve out for you and the o ring to seal for £30+£2 postage
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Mark


will pm in one message time ;-)


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for PMing him.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheeky!


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Mark sent me a replacement the next day. It's fitted and my machine no longer leaks water.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

stuartm said:


> thanks for PMing him.


Anytime. Glad you have your valve sorted! We're good ere! Tell your friends!









Lee


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad i could helpstuart, and thanks lee for putting him in touch

mark


----------



## Ozzy Austin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm new here - I found the forum when looking for a solution to the problem I was having with my Gaggia Coffee, which is a leaky steam valve.

I can't find a spare part (they all seem to be for commercial machines).

Can anyone tell me where I could get a replacement?

I attach a photo of the part.

Thanks in anticipation,

Ozzy Austin


----------



## Ozzy Austin (Mar 28, 2010)

And another thing . . .

when I took the valve off, a small plastic sphere fell out of it - any ideas where it should go back?

Thanks

Ozzy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*This link* (Gaggia Coffee Exploded Diagram) should help


----------



## Ozzy Austin (Mar 28, 2010)

Indeed it does help. Part No. 62. Looks like it stops the steam from blowing back down the tube which feeds water to the boiler.

Thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi,if you want a new steam valve i will be able to supply one for you, including the o ring, regards

mark


----------



## Ozzy Austin (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes please, Mark. Just let me know how we can proceed.


----------

